# How to make in Corel a special rhinestone design



## carefree (Oct 4, 2008)

I want to make a design for a friend and I don't know how. The design is blank in the middle and the rhinestones splash out all around it. The center is an outlined letter or word. 

Does this make sense to anyone?

Does anyone know how to do this on corel or how to do it at all?

Thanks a lot!!
Michele


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

search under the rhinestone section for a tutorial by Luis...it is not the easiest to do if you do not have the latest CorelDraw and be pretty familiar with it


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Michele,

Is this what you have in mind?


----------



## Vicki Flores (Jun 24, 2009)

WOW!! That is awesome!!


----------



## Vicki Flores (Jun 24, 2009)

Do you have a tutorial on how to do that?????!????


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Luis, you continue to WOW me with what you do.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey Luis. Did you put up another "how to" of are you just trying to build anticipation?


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

Good stuff Luis, I appreciate the tuts you post. CorelDraw is a never ending learning process.(as is illy and p.s.)


----------



## carefree (Oct 4, 2008)

That's kind of close, the second one. I'm waiting to see the lady again and I'll take a picture of her shirt next time she wears it. And I can't find anything on the internet that it is like. 

I'll post it when I get the picture. 

Thanks for all the info and help though.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Here is the video of how to create the path for the second photo. I used two characters as suppose to four in the photo becasue of the time constraint that YouTube requires (10 min). Anyway the technique is the same. I only showed very little rearranging and adjusting. Again due to time limit.

YouTube - Flair.avi


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Once again, WOW!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you Luis. That is another winner. You might actually make me good at rhinestones with Corel Draw.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Great Job Luis
MMM


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks once again Luis!!!! 
*YOU* are so helpful and awesome!!!!


----------



## wola_77 (Jul 19, 2008)

_hi guys 

have just started using __Corel Draw but i dont know how to set it to work with my cutter __can someone pls help on how to set my plotter work with Corel Draw to cut any material

regards 
wola _


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

wola...that will depend on your cutter...what kind is it...is there a plug in for corel to drive your cutter..not all cutters are supported... you should check with your vendor..maybe someone on here could help but you have to tell us the cutter and model number for anyone to perhaps help


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

wola_77 said:


> _hi guys
> 
> have just started using __Corel Draw but i dont know how to set it to work with my cutter __can someone pls help on how to set my plotter work with Corel Draw to cut any material
> 
> ...


you'll have to give a little/lot more information


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

What brand and model cutter do you have? If it is a Graphtec there is a plug in for it for Corel Draw (Cutting Master). It should come with your software package of your cutter or you can download the latest version from Graphtec website. Another thing is Corel Draw must have built in Macro or VBA software. Quick way to find out if Corel Draw has the macro or VBA is to press Alt F11 keys while in Corel Draw. The macro or VBA editor will appear.

I have read somewhere that you can treat vinyl cutter as a printer also. You can try that if you don't have the driver for your cutter to work with Corel Draw.


----------



## wola_77 (Jul 19, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> wola...that will depend on your cutter...what kind is it...is there a plug in for corel to drive your cutter..not all cutters are supported... you should check with your vendor..maybe someone on here could help but you have to tell us the cutter and model number for anyone to perhaps help



thanks for ur help,i have the Redsail 450mm vinyl cutting plotter


----------



## wola_77 (Jul 19, 2008)

DTFuqua thanks for your time, its a Redsail 450mm vinyl cutting plotter. hope u can help with this 

Regards 
wola


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

wola...I think you may be out of luck on this one. I see that you chimed in on an old thread (Jul 2008) that the poster had the same problem and no result posted. You might try contacting the manufacturer...this is a Chinese cutter but they do have an office in Canada. Their contact info is:
Redsail Tech Co., Ltd (Google Map) 
218/ F-2, Pioneer Square, Qilu Software Plaza, No.1 Shunhua Road, Jinan,Shandong, CHINA
ZIP: 250101
TEL: +86-531-86516855,86516856,86516857
FAX: +86-531-86516858
Mobile: +86-159-0808-0885 (24X7 service) 
Email: *[email protected]* 
Redsail Canada Inc. (Google Map) 
166 Berwick Cres. Richmond Hill,ON Toronto, ON, Canada 
ZIP: L4C 0B4 
TEL: 1-905-237-5568
FAX: 1-905-237-5568
Email: *[email protected]*


I think Allhamps has the answer...you will just have to import the design into your software.


On other suggestion...there is a cutting software from Europe that supports a lot cutters...you will find it here:
Plotter list


The list of supported cutters list several Redsail cutters, but not your model so that might not work...anyway you are wanting to cut from Corel.


There is a rather large (I think) dealer in the UK that sells Redsail cutters...you might contact them to see if there is a way to cut from Corel. Their website is:
Redsail Cutting Plotter,Laser Cutting Machine,Laser Engraving Machine


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Now I have no idea of what your cutter is capable of using but you may be able to cut (Ctrl c ) from corel draw and paste (Ctrl v) what ever you trying to cut into WinSignPC. (isn't that what you said your using?) Another thing you might try is to click on the File/Print menu and see if the cutter comes up as a printer. You'll need to know all about the differences between vector and raster graphics. You may also need to remove all fills (colors) till there is nothing but lines for the plotter to cut to avoid confusing the plotter/cutter. Also, Charles gave you a lot of places to contact to try to get information.Good luck


----------



## Wheeler (Apr 15, 2007)

If you have Flexisign or LxI software you could export from coreldraw as .ai file and import to the cutting software. I dont make rhinestones but it works for regular vinyl.
I dont know why these couldn't be made on any cutter with enough down force to cut the masking.

Seams like if you have a cutter, masking, transfer tape and a press you could be on your way.

I think someone needs to make a good Macro for coreldraw, Just to speed things up and make it a little easier..Cause Im lazy and too cheap to buy a expensive system for a few one off shirts for my wife and kids..


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Wheeler said:


> I think someone needs to make a good Macro for coreldraw, Just to speed things up and make it a little easier..Cause Im lazy and too cheap to buy a expensive system for a few one off shirts for my wife and kids..


I use this CorelDraw macro as one tool to help with some aspects of rhinestone design:

MacroMonster.Com :: Product - Alexander Penkin's LED Tool 3

It does a good job of placing rhinestones on a path. More importantly...there is an option to have it ensure that rhinestones fall on every cusp node (angle) in a path. That's great for ensuring you get a nice crisp look to your outline lettering and in your designs. The macro can also do a rhinestone fill.

The macro can't do everything...but I have made some suggestions to the site owner to have additional functionality added to the macro, including more fill options. For the price, it was a low-cost way of providing some extra functionality to CorelDraw to help in rhinestone designing.


----------



## wola_77 (Jul 19, 2008)

hi guys 

I save the files as a PLT in corel draw when i import the file into winpcsign to cut the Rhinestone design, the circle was displaying as a shape of a Diamond.please for all winpcsign user do i need to set something? or how do you import files into wincsign and what setting do you use

regards 
wola


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

Are you now able to cut w/ your setup?
I dont know what the problem may be w/ the diamond instead of the circle..but if you are able to cut,thats a good. Maybe try saving as an eps or something.


----------



## wola_77 (Jul 19, 2008)

gerry said:


> Are you now able to cut w/ your setup?
> I dont know what the problem may be w/ the diamond instead of the circle..but if you are able to cut,thats a good. Maybe try saving as an eps or something.



yes am cutting but its just the diamond shape that am not happy with. am not sure if it can work. have only tested it using a pen on a paper


----------

